# Organic Beekeeping Conference Oracle, AZ February 27-March 1, 2009 (Friday through Su



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

well thats not very much notice.i need more time to pitch it to the wife,and it could have gotten me out of a trip on march 2nd to s.carolina to work on my inlaws house.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sorry I thought it was already posted here somewhere but couldn't find it to bump it, so I posted it. I expect there to be another next year about the same time in the same place if you want to plan for that.  I'll post details on my web site as they become available:

http://www.bushfarms.com/organic_beekeeping_meeting.htm


----------

